# Cateye Rack/Pannier mount/connector/thingamajig



## mythste (7 Jul 2015)

Does anyone have one? I'm loathing the idea of paying £5 for a piece of drilled plastic and would much rather my beer token go to a forum member if anyone has one going unused.

I believe its one of these style that is required - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/pdw/rear-light-cargo-rack-bracket-ec035228 - I normally just slipped a cheap light onto the back of my panniers via a little material loop but it got caught and snapped off. Oh well.

Any and all help appreciated!


----------



## sittingbull (7 Jul 2015)

I use a Cateye C1 Belt Clip.

Just cut the clip part off with a hacksaw, then you're left with a flat mount. Drill 4 holes in the corners (and in my case corresponding holes to the rear of my seat pack) and attach with 2 cable ties. The end result is horizontally aligned unlike attaching to a material loop.


----------



## mythste (7 Jul 2015)

sittingbull said:


> I use a Cateye C1 Belt Clip.
> 
> Just cut the clip part off with a hacksaw, then you're left with a flat mount. Drill 4 holes in the corners (and in my case corresponding holes to the rear of my seat pack) and attach with 2 cable ties. The end result is horizontally aligned unlike attaching to a material loop.



Oh Good point. I do have a seat ring thingy that I might be able to retrofit one way or another... Hmm.


----------



## Gez73 (7 Jul 2015)

I might have one in the shed not needed. Definitely have a spare belt clip version. Let me look. Gez


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2015)

sittingbull said:


> I use a Cateye C1 Belt Clip.
> 
> Just cut the clip part off with a hacksaw, then you're left with a flat mount. Drill 4 holes in the corners (and in my case corresponding holes to the rear of my seat pack) and attach with 2 cable ties. The end result is horizontally aligned unlike attaching to a material loop.


I've done similar but using tiny screws to the 'Crud guard' mudguard mount on my Saracen, works surprisingly well.


----------



## Gez73 (7 Jul 2015)

That's the cateye belt clip also using a Topeak attachment. That requires two vertical holes in the rack while the longer cateye mount user two horizontal holes. You are welcome to both/either/neither. It is very sturdy and should hold any light safely. I have no spare horizontal mounts as they are all attached to racks. Gez


----------



## Gez73 (7 Jul 2015)




----------



## Gez73 (7 Jul 2015)




----------



## mythste (7 Jul 2015)

@Gez73 - I'll have a look when I get home but that might just be the ticket, Happy to throw a few quid in your macmillan fund if that's still relevant and you don't need it


----------



## Gez73 (7 Jul 2015)

No problem, the belt clip will work if you can work out a way to mount it. Otherwise the topeak bracket is dead sturdy with it if you can mount that. Not going anywhere so no rush. Cheers, no need to worry about payment. Gez


----------

